# Injector Shims?



## wayne3546 (May 19, 2016)

I've been having injector failures. I replaced #5, then #1 failed, and now #4 is giving me grief. I decided to pull the remaining injectors and have them tested. When I did, on three, I found a silver shim in addition to the copper gasket. Any one encountered this?

I see a note in the NewTIS about shims in some heads of models manufactured between 2/1/2012 and 5/10/2012. There is no mention about if all the injectors were to have shims or just the ones that needed them.

I'm assuming there was a cylinder head problem that was corrected using these shims. I says, if the shim is lost the cylinder head must be replaced.

So to repeat the question.. Does any one know if the shims are supposed to be on all these injectors or just the three I found?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

NewTIS addresses the shims per injector (singular) in those model years. It is correct that not all of those years injectors had shims.

I believe that if the shim is lost a very experiencde machinist might be able to recover the need or not and the dimension if required.



NewTIS said:


> If the copper sealing ring (1) and also a shim (2) are removed during removal of the injector: It is paramount to reinstall the shim in the cylinder head.


https://www.newtis.info/tisv2/a/en/.../13-53-fuel-injector-nozzles-lines/1VnYtigy7s


----------



## wayne3546 (May 19, 2016)

Thanks Doug. I was thinking along those lines and was going to replace them as found. I may even measure the depths and see the difference.


----------



## wayne3546 (May 19, 2016)

UPDATE: I measured the depth of each injector socket. The 3 with the shims are deeper by the thickness of the shims installed.

Another note: I had the 4 remaining injectors tested. One failed. I expected it to be #4 as that is the one the DDE was disabling, but it was #3 that didn't pass the test. It was flowing too much fuel to the return.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

wayne3546 said:


> UPDATE: I measured the depth of each injector socket. The 3 with the shims are deeper by the thickness of the shims installed.


Deeper measured from deck height. Is that the appropriate shimming, and not from some internal datum? Specifically, the 14.5 mm datum and the unidentified lead line just above it, that appears schematically of the same magnitude as the 1.85 mm datum at the shim.

Requiring head replacement for a lost shim, as NewTIS dictates, seems an extreme requirement for so straightforward a solution.


----------



## wayne3546 (May 19, 2016)

I agree that it is an extreme solution for such a straight forward solution. Having a shim made would be quicker, easier and cheaper.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Maybe. I have made shims at a couple of microns, lapped like a lens. We don***8217;t know what the requirements are for this shim.


----------



## wayne3546 (May 19, 2016)

These shims are lapped like lenses. I'm not sure of the material used, though. Fortunately I haven't lost one.


----------



## JakeM70 (Aug 27, 2021)

I know this is quite an old thread, but figured I’d try. I’ve lost a shim during the injector job. Any suggestions on replacing or making a new one? RealOem does not show this as a part number when I enter my Vin so looking for any suggestions so I can get my injectors back together. Thanks!


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

BMW E70 X5 xDrive35d SAV / Repair Manuals and Technical Data / 13 Fuel preparation and control / 13 53 Fuel Injector Nozzles and Lines /
13 53 315
Removing and installing/replacing all injectors in injection system

Only for vehicles with a production date between 27/01/2012 and 05/10/2012: 
For some cylinder heads, a shim is installed below the injector. It is important to note that the shim is installed. If the shim is not installed or two shims are installed, a malfunction of the engine may occur (e.g. irregular engine running, exhaust fumes).
*If the shim below the injector is lost, the entire cylinder head must to be renewed.*


----------



## wayne3546 (May 19, 2016)

As it turned out, all but one of my cylinders had shims. The missing one could have been lost previously. I can't say for sure, but I find it hard to believe one hole was drilled correctly. Most likely the mistake was made on all 6.

I replaced the injector without the shim and it runs okay. I have entertained the idea of putting 2 copper shims on the injector that is missing the shim.

The next time I pull an injector, I will measure the thickness to see if the shim is 1.85 mm and maybe have one made.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

wayne3546 said:


> As it turned out, all but one of my cylinders had shims.


Why would you remove all of your injectors?

Don’t fix what ain’t broke lest one fix until ‘broke’.


----------



## wayne3546 (May 19, 2016)

I had to replace the gasket under the cylinder head cover.


----------



## JakeM70 (Aug 27, 2021)

This is one from the other cyclinder. There’s no way I’m replacing the head lol, so I’m going to replicate something similar.


----------

